# Kohl's now selling TheBalm, Lorac, Pur, Cargo, Borghese, Real Techniques



## dash4 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am not sure if this is the appropriate place to put this thread, if it is in the wrong place - please move it to the correct forum, mods.. Thank you!

  I just watched a video from Crystalis007 (well on her blog youtube channel: *crystalthevlog* ).. And she films in her Kohl's store..  Some (a lot) of Kohl's locations now have expanded their beauty section and carry high end products, like TheBalm, Lorac, Cargo, etc.

  They're not just carrying a few items.. It is laid out similarly as Ulta -- with rows of cosmetics!

  I guess I am most excited about TheBalm, since I always just order on a whim since there isn't any place near me that sells it.

  She also showed a bunch of "value sets" from Lorac and TheBalm - they looked like a good deal.. One in particular - is a duo pack of the Mary Lou-Manizer and Betty Lou-Manizer for $29.. If nothing else, it will be a great place to test things out - for when TheBalm is available on hautelook or whenever they have another discount sale - on their site.

  I am not sure if I can link up her videos (not sure of the rules on that) - I am not affiliated with her in anyway besides being a loyal subbie of her channel....but it is a GREAT video to watch.  

  PS~ I don't know much about Kohl's cash, but I believe she found out that you can earn it on beauty items..

  Hope this thread is in the right place and is a help!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep this is one of the reasons why Sephora is dropping LORAC and Cargo. I'm most surprised by LORAC. I'll have to checkout theBalm in person now though. I don't need more highlighters, but that duo is tempting to me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 3, 2013)

That highlighter is gorgeous! My second favorite behind Diamonds. I'm tempted to buy the set because I really need the bronzer. I accidentally tossed mine when I was cleaning out my stash a few months ago.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 3, 2013)

The bronzer is dark enough for you, Shontay? I know you're always singing the praises of the highlighter. They both look really frosty to me though.

  So is the makeup out so that you can test it like Ulta/Sephora? I haven't been to Kohl's in months.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 3, 2013)

The bronzer is definitely dark enough. Neither of them are too frosty, but you definitely don't need a lot to see the effect.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks, Shontay. I don't need another highlighter, but I know you've always said this was your favorite.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you very much I've never seen a product The Balm on a stand, only I have the Mary Lou manizer of  HauteLook. This wednesday i have to visit Khols


----------



## dash4 (Nov 3, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> Thank you very much I've never seen a product The Balm on a stand, only I have the Mary Lou manizer of  HauteLook. This wednesday i have to visit Khols


  I know!  I am so excited!   I want to see the insta-stain blushes.  Crystal bought a trio of blushes for $34.. Usually they're $22 each.  If nothing else, I will be able to see what I like for when Hautelook has another deal on them!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 3, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yep this is one of the reasons why Sephora is dropping LORAC and Cargo.


  I'm pretty sure Sephora stopped selling Cargo at least two or three years ago.  





MissTT said:


> So is the makeup out so that you can test it like Ulta/Sephora? I haven't been to Kohl's in months.


  :nod:


----------



## MissTT (Nov 4, 2013)

Cargo is still at SiJCP, but both brands are being phased completely out. I'm not sure how long that will take. I'm sure they need to try to get through current inventory.


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> The bronzer is dark enough for you, Shontay? I know you're always singing the praises of the highlighter. They both look really frosty to me though.  So is the makeup out so that you can test it like Ulta/Sephora? I haven't been to Kohl's in months.


  I just went to Kohl's today, and the makeup was out to test .


----------



## MissTT (Nov 4, 2013)

The next time I go to Kohls I'll check it out. Probably next month.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2013)

Temptalia reviewed the bronzer by thebalm. Some people complained about it looking orange on her. It didn't to me and it sure as hell doesn't in person.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh my that is shiny. I'm afraid I don't quite understand shiny/shimmery bronzers. I don't get why people are saying it's orange on her though. I don't see it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2013)

It's all in how you use it. The thing is that it has a sheen, but it's not frosty. Some people use bronzers like a contour while some think that's a sin. Regardless of a bronzer being shimmery or not I kinda use it like a highlighter in that I put it high on the cheekbone. If I go too low it makes my face look saggy (same goes for blush). I also put it on my temples and my chin. It's a sunkissed, bronzy glow.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 4, 2013)

I see. Thanks for that. I was imagining it on the perimeters of the face or I know some people just put it all over their face. I'll have to see it as a highlighter. It's a really pretty color. I don't judge people using bronzer as contour as it absolutely can be done. It just depends on the bronzer. After having someone contour my cheeks with NARS Lovejoy and looking amazing it would be arrogant to say it's not right. I'm often telling clients makeup rules are made to be broken. Just because one person can't pull something off doesn't mean another person can't. (I'm talking MUA and wearer. Just b/c you can't do it doesn't mean it can't be done.) We all have different tastes, aesthetics, and abilities.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I see. Thanks for that. I was imagining it on the perimeters of the face or I know some people just put it all over their face. I'll have to see it as a highlighter. It's a really pretty color. I don't judge people using bronzer as contour as it absolutely can be done. It just depends on the bronzer. After having someone contour my cheeks with NARS Lovejoy and looking amazing it would be arrogant to say it's not right. I'm often telling clients makeup rules are made to be broken. Just because one person can't pull something off doesn't mean another person can't. (I'm talking MUA and wearer. Just b/c you can't do it doesn't mean it can't be done.) We all have different tastes, aesthetics, and abilities.


  Yeah I don't see anything wrong with using a bronzer to contour either. I don't care for rules if I like the results. Lovejoy is amazing! It definitely works as a contour.


----------



## rabideloise (Nov 4, 2013)

Hallelujah! I love The Balm! That Time Balm foundation is the ISH!


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Nov 5, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Temptalia reviewed the bronzer by thebalm. Some people complained about it looking orange on her. It didn't to me and it sure as hell doesn't in person.


  I have the Bettylou bronzer and I love it. The Marylou manizer on the other hand...I've swatched it a million times and could never bring myself to buy it. It seems way too glittery, white, like it would look odd on my skin. I have read so much good things about it though so maybe one day I'll take the plunge.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 5, 2013)

Mary Lou looks white to me, too. It will be nice to swatch it for myself.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> I have the Bettylou bronzer and I love it. The Marylou manizer on the other hand...I've swatched it a million times and could never bring myself to buy it. It seems way too glittery, white, like it would look odd on my skin. I have read so much good things about it though so maybe one day I'll take the plunge.


  Just take a chance. It translates well onto the skin. You're not going to use it as heavily as you do in a swatch.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 5, 2013)

That's what I was thinking, Shontay. One can control the application. You don't stripe on a highlighter. You buff/blend it.


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 6, 2013)

I just received a 30% off coupon in the mail. I read the back and didn't find one exclusion on cosmetic purchases!!! I feel like today is my lucky day!!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 6, 2013)

You sure are! Now I want one. LOL Come on Kohl's!!!! My guy probably already pitched it if it did arrive. You know how people suddenly like to get that efficiency bug at inopportune times.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 6, 2013)

In my store they dont receive discount, khols cash etc. But you can receive khols cash


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 6, 2013)

This is GREAT! I really want to make it to Kohl's sometime this week! I just need to see it for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 EXCITED about this!


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 6, 2013)

diamonddiva said:


> I just received a 30% off coupon in the mail. I read the back and didn't find one exclusion on cosmetic purchases!!! I feel like today is my lucky day!!!


  I was going to ask about coupons. It's going to be awesome if the ones we receive apply to cosmetics!!


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 6, 2013)

diamonddiva said:


> I just received a 30% off coupon in the mail. I read the back and didn't find one exclusion on cosmetic purchases!!! I feel like today is my lucky day!!!


  On the top of the stand says excludes the balm y like 3 brands more, the store manager show me the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think is just for the old makeup loke elle, AB etc.


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 6, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> On the top of the stand says excludes the balm y like 3 brands more, the store manager show me the list   i think is just for the old makeup loke elle, AB etc.


  Yes I had to read the coupon again. It states, "Offer excludes prestige brands of cosmetics and skin care...."  I am still going to try and use it though.  The worse they can say is no.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 6, 2013)

here a few pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I visited Khols today.

  Remember not every store has the new makeup check firs on the computer, my store didnt have them i had to go to other city.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























  And obviously i bought this kit of 3 blushes


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 6, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> On the top of the stand says excludes the balm y like 3 brands more, the store manager show me the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  NOOOOO!!!! porque nos castagan asi!!! lol


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 6, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> On the top of the stand says excludes the balm y like 3 brands more, the store manager show me the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  castigan** OOOPS


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 6, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> here a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  How Exciting!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pics, Mayanas!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just an fyi, kohls accepts expired kohls cash. So don't throw it away. I found $70 in kohls cash that expired a year ago and used it today!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 7, 2013)

$70?!?! I know you were actin' a fool with that found money. You can get a lot of stuff at Kohl's for that price if you do it right. I've let some expire before, but I think I pitched it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2013)

MissTT said:


> $70?!?! I know you were actin' a fool with that found money. You can get a lot of stuff at Kohl's for that price if you do it right. I've let some expire before, but I think I pitched it. Thanks for the heads up.


  You know it! Mom and i were in there one day looking thru our wallets for kohls cash and we had like $30 worth of it but it had expired and they were like "oh we take expired kohls cash" and we were like "wha!? Seriously!? Do you know how much we've thrown away that's expired!?"   So don't throw it away!!!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice to know these brands are at Kohl's now! I used to pop in there for their Flirt line.  Can't wait to check out The Balm.


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 7, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Just an fyi, kohls accepts expired kohls cash. So don't throw it away. I found $70 in kohls cash that expired a year ago and used it today!


   That's great news! I completely forgot about kohls cash ( I haven't been there in a LONG time)


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 7, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Just an fyi, kohls accepts expired kohls cash. So don't throw it away. I found $70 in kohls cash that expired a year ago and used it today!


  Did you buy makeup with kohls cash??


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> Did you buy makeup with kohls cash??


  No i got some new boots for my niece. She's growing up too fast!


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 7, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> No i got some new boots for my niece. She's growing up too fast!


  Yes, I know now the kids grow up too fast, in my time it was not. haha


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> Yes, I know now the kids grow up too fast, in my time it was not. haha


  This was her on Halloween. I'm so proud that she was another dead character this year! She's 8.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 7, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


 
  So pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like when the kids or people in general  dress up in something scary (death, skull etc) now the people dress up nurse, Mario Bros, Beauty, Siren wtf is Halloween  FEAR


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> So pretty.    I like when the kids or people in general  dress up in something scary (death, skull etc) now the people dress up nurse, Mario Bros, Beauty, Siren wtf is Halloween  FEAR


  Yeah! She was something dead last year, but i can't remember what   It kills me cuz she's obsessed with tattoos and death and sugar skulls edgy stuff. My kind of girl! I  her so much!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Nov 17, 2013)

Has anyone successfully used Kohl's cash on these new brands? I told my mother in law to get the Lorac Pro palette for my sister in law for Hanukkah and I told her she can use her Kohl's cash so I hope I am not wrong.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 18, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Has anyone successfully used Kohl's cash on these new brands? I told my mother in law to get the Lorac Pro palette for my sister in law for Hanukkah and I told her she can use her Kohl's cash so I hope I am not wrong.


  I think you're fine on kohls cash. It's the coupons that may not apply.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Nov 19, 2013)

My store didn't have a display, but did have two of the holiday palettes on sale.  Of course the one I wanted, the one from last year, the one that looks like chocolate bars, was sold out, so I had to order online.  I did it there, so I got free shipping.  Because I need more eye shadows.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 19, 2013)

Whats holiday palettes?   





GoldenGirl said:


> My store didn't have a display, but did have two of the holiday palettes on sale.  Of course the one I wanted, the one from last year, the one that looks like chocolate bars, was sold out, so I had to order online.  I did it there, so I got free shipping.  Because I need more eye shadows.  hboy:  [/quote"]  What holiday palette?


----------



## GoldenGirl (Nov 19, 2013)

This one...

http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1541101/lorac-sweet-temptations-natural-eyeshadow-palette-set.jsp


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Nov 19, 2013)

I had a $10 dollars worth Kohl's cash over the weekend and I was able to use it on a Real Techniques brush set. I also get the e-mails Kohl's sends and I was also able to use the 15% off coupon. The cashier has told me the "prestige" brands will not take coupons, but will take Kohl's cash.


----------

